# Finally...Wales will be free...



## Furryanimal (Mar 4, 2022)

Wales is set to remove all legal coronavirus measures by Monday, March 28, should the public health situation remain stable, the First Minister has confirmed.

It means it will no longer be compulsory to wear face coverings in shops, on public transport, or in healthcare settings on that date and self-isolation will not be required by law.

...
Couldn’t do it now of course..got to drag it out for another 4 weeks..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2022)

I think the situation is similar in Scotland, but from what I see, not many people worry about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

Well I'm delighted for you both... we've been 'free'' for a while now.. however it's all relative. We all had to wear masks at the opticians yesterday.. I didn't mind,  and I walked into the supermarket without my mask without thinking .. and most people didn't have a mask on, but suddenly I started to sneeze, so I put my mask back on.. and I was fine, I just felt I 'm not ready to catch anything from anyone.. . Signs are still up in most places asking people to wear masks even tho' it's not mandated, so most people are not.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm delighted for you both... we've been 'free'' for a while now.. however it's all relative. We all had to wear masks at the opticians yesterday.. I didn't mind,  and I walked into the supermarket without my mask without thinking .. and most people didn't have a mask on, but suddenly I started to sneeze, so I put my mask back on.. and I was fine, I just felt I 'm not ready to catch anything from anyone.. . Signs are still up in most places asking people to wear masks even tho' it's not mandated, so most people are not.


Our guy just had to be the last.....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Our guy just had to be the last.....


always, horrible man...


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 4, 2022)

It's beyond me to figure out why so many people insist we keep wearing those masks maybe forever.  They say we have to protect all those people who have some sort of health problems.  You know too much fat, too much diabetics, etc.  I feel sorry for them folks' for sure' but I'm thinking, how in the world did all those health problem folks live before this pandemic started? 

I'm also thinking why punish the majority for the health problems of the minority?  I am not against them wearing masks forever but I am against being forced to be gagged up when I don't have to be.  Furthermore, if I get sick, I will surely stay home and isolate myself.  But until then, I am breathlessly waiting for my day of liberation ASAP and where I live that day of liberation will be in 9 days (March 15).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 4, 2022)

Good for those who want this. I will continue to wear my masks. My grandson said the same thing. He had COVID and said after how it did him, he definitely doesn't want to risk getting it again.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

I live in Jersey too.  Anything to help us breathe the sludge that they call Jersey air. 

I think living here is the equivalent of smoking a pack of cigarettes a day.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> always, horrible man...


I see here in the states it seems as if it is a rush to NOT be the last.... 

I appreciate those in high risk categories... feeling and wanting to move in stages etc... 
I was willing to wait patiently............ IF it was really about case # and such.................... but as i see it that is all forgotten and it is rush to open ASAP.... the only concern is polls and elections ...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I see here in the states it seems as if it is a rush to NOT be the last....
> 
> I appreciate those in high risk categories... feeling and wanting to move in stages etc...
> I was willing to wait patiently............ IF it was really about case # and such.................... but as i see it that is all forgotten and it is rush to open ASAP.... the only concern is polls and elections ...


well we've been leading the world in England  all the way through this pandemic ..first vaccinations first freedoms from lockdown, first non mask mandates.. so we're a little ahead of the rest of the world, but with regard to the Welsh Local leader.. he's determined to just wield power for powers sake...


----------



## Jeni (Mar 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well we've been leading the world in England  all the way through this pandemic ..first vaccinations first freedoms from lockdown, first non mask mandates.. so we're a little ahead of the rest of the world, but with regard to the Welsh Local leader.. he's determined to just wield power for powers sake...


we have some governors of a few states like that too.... Totally understand.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 4, 2022)

We are supposed to be removing the mask mandate at the end of the month. We will see. I will try to avoid any crowded areas at least until the weather turns warm.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 4, 2022)

For the last ten months I have sat in a crowd at least once a week unmasked.
i have sat in four concerts unmasked.
i eat at least once a week in my favourite cafe unmasked..although it would be a bit difficult to eat masked.
i have travelled on packed trains and buses unmasked...( yes I have on occasion not worn my mask on Welsh transport).

Nothing has happened.
I have not got Covid.
No one I have been with has got Covid.
And as someone up the thread has asked -how did vulnerable people live before Covid?
Finally I won’t find myself dashing back to the house because I have forgotten a mask(which last week caused me to miss the bus).
My masks will be confined to History.
Now to avoid WW3....


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 4, 2022)

I hope that folks there and everywhere else will be free of the covid menace.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> For the last ten months I have sat in a crowd at least once a week unmasked.
> i have sat in four concerts unmasked.
> i eat at least once a week in my favourite cafe unmasked..although it would be a bit difficult to eat masked.
> i have travelled on packed trains and buses unmasked...( yes I have on occasion not worn my mask on Welsh transport).
> ...



Four of our relatives are dead from COVID.

My wife and I got Omicron about 6 weeks ago. It was a complete nightmare.

COVID is a pneumonia form.

Anyone who tells you that pneumonia is not serious or is the same as the flu is lying.

And COVID is a lot more serious and a lot more dangerous than just any pneumonia.

If the world had just a regular pneumonia outbreak, masks would make sense. For decades, people in Asia have been regularly wearing them, just as general protection against getting colds.

Err on the side of caution.

When did that advice ever get outdated?

Governments just want the economy to open to keep the cash flowing. And they will push any lie to make that happen.

Masks are an impingement to freedom? Really? Are we babies now, that wearing a little scarf over our mouths is the end of freedom?

Ridiculous. Utterly ridiculous.

COVID is over? Daily death totals in the US are still around 2000 dead per day. That is one 9/11 per day. And COVID is over?

Be cautious, stay cautious. Don't have to live in a cage, but stay cautious.

And if you are over 60? Oh, much more dangerous. By far.

And any debilitating medical conditions? Oh, much more dangerous, by far.

Don't let anyone sucker you into contracting a potentially deadly disease. Be careful.


----------



## Raven (Mar 5, 2022)

So happy that Wales is free from wearing masks but that seems trivial
when in Ukraine they are fighting for their lives.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 5, 2022)

Raven said:


> So happy that Wales is free from wearing masks but that seems trivial
> when in Ukraine they are fighting for their lives.


Yes...and a good internet friend I have on my signature is one of them.
But sadly life has to go on and I have come to terms with the fact I may never hear from her again.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 5, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> For the last ten months I have sat in a crowd at least once a week unmasked.
> i have sat in four concerts unmasked.
> i eat at least once a week in my favourite cafe unmasked..although it would be a bit difficult to eat masked.
> i have travelled on packed trains and buses unmasked...( yes I have on occasion not worn my mask on Welsh transport).
> ...


I live in a 55 plus apartment with 98 suites.  Not one person here has got Covid.  Sometimes I think that Covid is real and it's home is on the 6 pm news and in the newspapers.  However, with mad Putin on the offensive, I got a strong feeling that Covid is going away and will be replaced by soldiers running, planes flying and dropping bombs and buildings burning in Ukraine.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2022)

Raven said:


> So happy that Wales is free from wearing masks but that seems trivial
> when in Ukraine they are fighting for their lives.


I thought the same thing Raven, when I saw the word "free" in the title of this thread. Free?  Like the free people in Ukraine not wearing masks (though some of them still are), desperately fleeing for their lives and the lives of their children? My first thought, on seeing this title, was:  Has Russia invaded Wales now?

But in some places, we are still required, because of a deadly disease, to wear masks in certain public places, like stores or theatres. Oh, horrors!
We are indeed sounding like spoiled babies.


----------

